# Wanting to add new OEM goodies to my car...



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Might not be worth it. Check with your dealer on the push button start. For navi, get something nicer aftermarket for less or drop $600+ for an OEM type like this







Chevrolet Cruze Car GPS Navigation System DVD Player | eBay

this
Roadrover Technology|Car GPS Navigation System Expert

Or
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/53-c...iver-everything-required-cruze-install-3.html


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

look for " Nav system that looks stock " thread


----------

